# Software update - new features



## Janet H (Aug 26, 2009)

We had a software upgrade last night and a now have a new feature. You will find that your PM box is searchable. Open you PM box and scroll down to find the search function.

There is an update to social groups as well - but we still have some bugs to work out. As soon as we have, you should be able to start a new thread in a Social group instead of having one long discussion.


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2009)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you! And thanks to whomever did the software update for their hard work!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks!!

But to be honest, the PM's hold so little material (50 messages is pretty small & fills up pretty quickly), a search function really isn't that necessary.  It took about a minute or less to find a saved message without a search function.  I can't imagine needing a search to find a saved message out of 50 or less.

But thanks for the effort.


----------



## thecurrypot (Oct 10, 2009)

i just went through a version upgrade myself....grrrr. Good Luck!


----------

